

Open Hacker House tomorrow in San Francisco - aristus
http://www.archivd.com/open-hacker-house

======
timr
Anyone interested in setting up a get-together on the weekend?

~~~
aristus
I think that's a stellar idea, but I can't commit to regular weekends. I think
it's very important that someone will be there every time.

------
aristus
There is good wifi and a large (15 seat) backroom that is dead empty between
8am and 3pm.

------
gibsonf1
Great idea. Do they have wifi there? :)

~~~
vegashacker
They do. I haven't been in awhile, but the router would seem to get wedged
every hour or two. You have to tell one of the workers and they'll run
upstairs and reset the thing.

------
pz
having it somewhere with beer would be nice. that way the day can devolve into
a bare-fisted language war.

